# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Xiaomi Mi, smartphone, Beijing Xiaomi Technology Co., Ltd, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Beijing Xiaomi Technology Co., Ltd

mi.com/global/mi9

Xiaomi Mi 9 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Xiaomi Mi 5 and Mi 5 Pro Hands-on from MWC 2016

Published on Feb 24, 2016




> Get more info on the Xiaomi Mi 5 and Mi 5 Pro:
> "Xiaomi's 'most beautiful' flagship rocks a Snapdragon 820"
> 
> by Nick Summers
> February 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Xiaomi Mi 9 hands-on

Published on Feb 22, 2019




> We get to play with Xiaomi's next flagship phone the Mi 9. It's shiny, fast and slick.

----------


## Airicist

Xiaomi Mi 9 review: quietly solid

Published on May 19, 2019




> With all of the crazy phones coming out right now, it is nice to come back to a phone that just gets many of the fundamentals right. The Xiaomi Mi 9 might not be the most exciting phone these days, but it still deserves to be considered alongside the other flagships.

----------

